

Ask HN: How do I (a non-programmer) get _back_ into tech? - fredfoobar42

A couple years ago, I got a job as a community person for a finch startup, mostly through luck, as the existing community manager was a friend of a friend of my girlfriend. They took a chance on me, despite no relevant professional experience, because I showed I had the skills through years of blogging and doing a podcast. (The podcast is now defunct, but I&#x27;m still blogging.)<p>It wasn&#x27;t a great experience, and six months later I inherited the entire community role after my boss was unceremoniously fired after getting a better offer. I did my best, but chafed at the unethical tasks I was asked to do, like importing directories of email addresses of our target audience into our mailing list, and using that number as our &quot;total users&quot; for fundraising presentations. After another six months, and being verbally berated by the CTO, I quit&#x2F;was fired.<p>Currently, I&#x27;m working as a web producer for a publishing company, and while it&#x27;s an okay job, the only challenging part is dealing with. I want to get back into a tech-focused company, where I can be challenged by interesting stuff, and solve problems instead of putting ads in people&#x27;s faces. I&quot;m not sure what I should be working on doing. My skills are primarily writing, HTML and CSS, and some social media&#x2F;community management&#x2F;email newsletter stuff. I don&#x27;t necessarily know if I want to go back into that community role, unless I know the company is operating completely above-board, but I&#x27;m not sure what else I&#x27;m qualified for. Front-End UI&#x2F;UX might be an option, especially if I can pick up some jQuery to add to my skills.<p>What course of action would you suggest, HN?<p>(Also, I&#x27;m keeping the name of the startup I worked for quiet, as they have a tendency to threaten former---and current---employees with lawsuits if they piss off the founder. I think my non-disparagement clause expired, but just to be safe...)
======
MichaelCrawford
If you like to talk to people, you could do tech support while learning to
code. That's roughly what I did, and is a quite common path into programming
jobs.

It's uncommon that tech support jobs are actually advertised on job boards.
Look for companies that are hiring anyone at all, then send them your resume
for whatever job you'd like to have.

~~~
fredfoobar42
Heh, I don't like to talk to people, actually. One thing I do like about my
job is that I get to sit in my cube all day with headphones on and only have
to interact by email or IM.

------
blingojames
Hi, Not on expert on get-back-to-tech but I vote for: * Keep sending resumes.
* Do some side projects, and emphasis them on the resume. For example if
you'll create some cool site (check free tier servers) it may be something to
show potential employers. * If you have patience and enough will-power: Take
any position in a tech company, and hope to improve position within that
company. You'll have better chances if you'll go to a growing company.

